# Espresso making equipment for convenience



## kond (May 8, 2017)

Hello all

I've had a Gaggia Classic for years which now seems to be dead (I have a knowledgeable friend checking it out) but have been reading the forums and learning all the things I did wrong (like use our very hard tap water, unfiltered). Anyhow, in the market to spend some money on some new kit. Ideally I'd like a set-up that is reasonably hassle free... I know this will involve compromise, but trust that my taste buds aren't so refined that they will notice the difference - so long as it is of similar quality to what I was making on the Gaggia Classic then I think I'll be happy. I only ever drink espresso if I have the option but am currently on aeropress coffee

In terms of the coffee machine though I am a bit stuck. Originally I had thought I'd get a bean to cup but have read some pretty worrying views on them here. I was looking at the De Longhi ESAM 3000 https://www.johnlewis.com/de'longhi-esam3000-b-magnifica-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-black/p1547072

The advantage of such a system would be that my wife could make coffee without being interested in or having to be bothered with the hassle. However I am now concerned that I won't be happy with the product, or it will prove unreliable. The other option seems to be a Rancilio Silvia but that would likely mean I would be the only one ever making coffee with the machine.

Is there a middle ground that offers a middle ground? Can you get nespresso style pods for a machine like that Silvia?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Were you using a grinder with your gaggia ? If so what ? If not , what were you using ? Pre ground ?

If pre ground then it's a pretty low base taste wise tbh.

Ignore the silvia at new prices , it wont deliver anything more in the cup than a second hand gaggia will.

If you really want a hassle free system then perhaps capsules is the answer - neither a gaggia or a silvia is hassle free.

Re Bean to cups , what is your budget. @DavecUK recommends one on here but for the life if me I can never remember what...

Re capsules and machines - yes but you are looking at e61 type machines , plus if you want to make espresso with them then you will need a decent grinder...

Caveat never tried these pods in a machines , no idea of the taste or quality.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee/bella-barista-house-roast-coffee/coffee-capsules.html


----------



## kond (May 8, 2017)

I have been using a Gaggia Burr Grinder that was about £100 new so reasonably good but I suspect an upgrade will help (the Eureka Mignon MkII at BB looks good) both with consistency of grind and convenience. I can cope with the hassle but my wife just wants an easy coffee (better than instant).

Is e61 different to the portafilter in a Gaggia Classic or Silvia? If not then that may be an option, I could then make coffee with fresh ground and my wife with pods.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kond said:


> I have been using a Gaggia Burr Grinder that was about £100 new so reasonably good but I suspect an upgrade will help (the Eureka Mignon MkII at BB looks good) both with consistency of grind and convenience. I can cope with the hassle but my wife just wants an easy coffee (better than instant).
> 
> Is e61 different to the portafilter in a Gaggia Classic or Silvia? If not then that may be an option, I could then make coffee with fresh ground and my wife with pods.


Yep an e61 is a different portafilter. What's your budget ( grinder and machine ) ?


----------



## kond (May 8, 2017)

So if I got something like this, with EP capsules that could give my wife an easy option?

http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Coffee-Capsule-Portafilter/m-1977.aspx

Was hoping not to spend much more than £300 but could spend more if needs be. Second hand Gaggia Classics seem available for £150ish so if the above works then that plus a grinder plus the portafilter capsule adaptor would probably be doable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kond said:


> So if I got something like this, with EP capsules that could give my wife an easy option?
> 
> http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Coffee-Capsule-Portafilter/m-1977.aspx
> 
> Was hoping not to spend much more than £300 but could spend more if needs be. Second hand Gaggia Classics seem available for £150ish so if the above works then that plus a grinder plus the portafilter capsule adaptor would probably be doable.


Sorry no idea , not used that or the capsules, so really can't comment. Thought about a nespresso style solution ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a perennial problem, how to get good espresso with next to no knowledge, budget, space or faff. Usually for the partner of the person who is actually into their coffee.

Unfortunately there are no shortcuts. Even Heston Blumenthal uses a Nespresso in the Fat Duck (no he doesn't have a Sage DB LOL!) I've got me E61, she always wants me to make the coffee. When it's her turn we have Nespresso! I've tried a coffee from the bean to cup machine that Dave C had for testing/review and it made a decent coffee with fairly low user input. Not the same as from his Vesuvius/E92 combo by any stretch of the imagination though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kond said:


> So if I got something like this, with EP capsules that could give my wife an easy option?
> 
> http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Coffee-Capsule-Portafilter/m-1977.aspx
> 
> Was hoping not to spend much more than £300 but could spend more if needs be. Second hand Gaggia Classics seem available for £150ish so if the above works then that plus a grinder plus the portafilter capsule adaptor would probably be doable.


The trouble with coffee is that the taste comes from the beans and the quality, roast quality and age of the coffee plays a big part. Pre-ground coffee kills it within 15 mins and no amount of special packaging saves it. No matter how expensive the machine or the grinder....the first thing is the coffee itself. The preparation method, machine, grinder, pour over etc.. then attempts to make the best of the coffee.

I've been roasting a very long time now and personally (I'll pull my punches a little here), I wouldn't even wipe my backside with coffee pods or capsules.

* 1. Use proper fresh coffee beans and never get them preground.*

This limits you to grinder and pour over, prostyle machine and barista hassle, or Bean to Cup with everyone using (or able to use it).

Many bean to cup machines are indeed shite....I have tested various machines for around 8 years to try and find one that isn't. The biggest name (which I can't mention) with a price almost 3 x more than the machine I'm going to recommend is also complete crap, so bad I wouldn't have one if it was free. The one I will recommend as being able to make decent coffee (when set up right), much of the time probably better than your old gaggia!

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/melitta-varianza-bean-to-cup-2881.html

It is a very good price and you get 2 years of Bella Barista backed warranty, one of the best in the business, just ask anyone on here. My (independent) reviews on it are here

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/

Read it very very carefully and watch the Videos, if you don't like the little Varianza and decide you want a different make, just make sure you took some notice of the points I bring out and ask the right questions of the other machines. I've a lot of experience and it really ticked all of the boxes for a BTC machine. Sure not as good as my 5K of prosumer kit and grinder, but still very drinkable and if I've friends round I'll often use the BTC machine. My wife also loves it, but won't touch my expensive kit.


----------



## kond (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for the responses, particularly DavecUK. Read the review with interest, good to hear from a geek who also understands that others may want to compromise! I am with you on the pre-ground question but it's trying to find a machine that works for both my wife and me - we already have more than enough gadgets on the counter without adding another one. Following your review think I am down to either the Melitta or a new grinder and entry level machine along with the Gaggia capsule portafilter adaptor. I'll have a search and see if anyone has any experience of that.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I wouldn't even wipe my backside with coffee pods or capsules.


Ouch!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It would be painful if he tried.. EspressoSenapod



froggystyle said:


> Ouch!


----------



## kond (May 8, 2017)

Ordered a Melitta Varianza CSP from Bella Barista, should arrive tomorrow - looking forward to having a play. Thanks for the input and advice I may yet bring my Gaggia classic back to life, if so that will give me something else to play with. Now need to get hold of some bottled water!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

kond said:


> Ordered a Melitta Varianza CSP from Bella Barista, ...
> 
> Now need to get hold of some bottled water!


Cool!

Sainsburys have 6x1.5L volvic at £2.50 just now (at least, my local one)


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

I have been using a de Longhi ESAM 5500 Perfecta for several years. Ive been very happy with it.

* It is very quick - 5 minute warm up in the morning

* It is very convenient - 1 button operation, including full Cappucino via its built-in milk frother jug.

* It is better than most of the pod machines. You do get a genuine 15 bar pumped espresso.

* It's very affordable to run. Have you worked out the cost per kilo of coffee pod capsules? It will make your eyes water. Bean to cup is better in every way.

If these things are important to you, then you will get an Ok coffee from it, and almost certainly better than the coffee you will get from a neighbours house when you visit.

The limitations need to be understood, though.

* what you see is what you get. There is a certain amount of tweaking you can do to tune up the machine to your preferences, but it's limited.

* as it's all in one the chances of the entire facility being unavailable arehigher than seperates

* the biggest variable you can adjust in the machine is the choice of beans, and the filtration of the water.

* taste the output if you can, although as these are sold like kettles or toasters you probably wont be able to. I use Segafredo mostly, some Kimbo, and Illy for emergency re-stock.

* the grinder is a burr grinder but the fine-coarse adjustment doesnt seem to have much effect. If any.

* the puck is 15gm

* the brew time is 10-15 secs

* the milk pot switches between latte and cappucino, which basically increases the volume of milk. Microfoam is not a word you will ever need to use with a bean to cup.

* you can vary the strength of output by turning a dial. The standard setting is the better choice 9 times out of 10.

* if you like Americanos they are totally sh1te on this machine.

But you do get an ok+ drink for a whole setup for less than the price of a solus grinder.

That being said, mine is maybe 6 years old, and I am still happy to use it every day. I'm looking to upgrade atm, and when I do I will still be keeping the de Longhi for when I don't have time.

If you go on Pricerunner you can find when the best time to buy is, and it will even prompt you when the price drops. Screenshot attached of the highest rated de Longhi current model. Buy at the right time and save loadsa moolah. That's how I bought mine. And I saved even more by buying a shop display model off ebay - never used, just on display.


----------

